# Pit bull discrimination hurts you too!



## Marilyn.Lambert (Jul 29, 2014)

I just joined this group, and I have noticed a bunch of people who are on the pit bulls are bad ban wagon. I am shocked by this because german shepherds are also known for being aggressive and they are really climbing the ranks with pit bulls on being banned from rental properties and insurance agencies. I don't get how people can rationally still point fingers at the pit bull, when they defend their GSD from the same kind of generalization. 

All of the bite statistics are wrong and anyone who even looks into it a little bit can see that for themselves. However just to save you some time I'll provide a link for you. 

Pit Bulls by the Numbers : StubbyDog



> The CDC clearly states this on its website: “There is currently no accurate way to identify the number of dogs of a particular breed, and consequently no measure to determine which breeds are more likely to bite or kill.” And while it’s anyone’s guess exactly how many pit bull type dogs there are in this country, it’s clear from looking around most cities, neighborhoods and shelters that dogs labeled as pit bulls are far more common than 5 percent.


Pit bulls and pit mixes are everywhere, they are one of the most popular breeds in america currently. So it makes sense with a statistical majority, that they would have more bites than breeds with a small population group.

American Pit Bull Terriers among the most popular U.S. Dogs - KC DOG BLOG



> According to their numbers, the American Pit Bull Terrier was among the 3 most popular US breeds in 28 states - -ranking #1 in Rhode Island. Labrador Retrievers and Chihuahuas are the other breeds most likely to be in the top 3 with Labs being #1 in 42 states.


What else can we use to measure the pit bulls potential for aggression? We can use temperament testing.



> Temperament evaluations by the American Temperament Test Society give American Pit Bull Terriers an extremely high passing rate of 82.6 percent. The average passing rate for the other 121 breeds of dogs tested was 77 percent


.


If one pit bul attack is enough to make you think they are dangerous than how about all of these GSD attacks? Do they make you want to get rid of your dog? Or do you make excuses for those dogs, yet don't afford those same excuses to the pit bull? 

At what point does logic overcome irrational fear? 

German Shepherd kills owner.
Neighbor stopped attack by family pet, but mauling proved fatal for woman | The Columbus Dispatch

Little girl attacked by German Shepherd 
Friendswood PD: Girl attacked by German shepherd; charges pending against dog-owner

Little girl killed by GSD Mix
Alabama girl killed by dog while playing outside - WTVM.com-Columbus, GA News Weather & Sports

GSD Kills Tea cup chihuahua during a parade.
German shepherd attacks, kills teacup poodle during Topeka parade | CJOnline.com

2 year old toddler killed by GSD 
Fatal Dog Mauling Of Toddler Determined To Be An Accident - 10News.com KGTV ABC10 San Diego

I could keep going on but you get the point. Any dog can kill and maul people and if we keep blaming the breed we are being suckered by the insurance companies that want you to think these dogs are bad so they can charge you a premium to insure your house! It's a money grab folks wake up!


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I agree with you, but for some reason society as a whole seems to be dumbing down, and accountability is an old fashioned concept. It's not just the breed bans - although it is so much easier to blame the dog than the owner, just PTS the dog and the problem vanishes. Now, if the owner was held responsible, we'd have to worry about the costs of incarceration, in the event that the dog did some major damage. I'd much rather see people think twice before getting a dog that might be out of their league, but so many people think that dogs are just a bigger fluffy bunny, and they don't require much. Until there's an 'accident' and it's suddenly the dog's fault.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

yeah it's not the dogs, it's the kind of owners they attract. and though I try my best to never blame the dog I sometimes do transfer it to the dogs automatically and it takes some mental effort to stop thinking that way


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Breed specific legislation affects all canine breeds and their families.Good post.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

This is a gsd forum. I am sure bully max forums have tons of great things to say about their dogs. I dont see many pitbull bashing threads floating around here, generally everyone us against breed specific banning also. The negative stuff and freak happenings with the gsd's get posted here all the time and it gets hashed out for pages sometimes.


----------



## Marilyn.Lambert (Jul 29, 2014)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> This is a gsd forum. I am sure bully max forums have tons of great things to say about their dogs. I dont see many pitbull bashing threads floating around here, generally everyone us against breed specific banning also. The negative stuff and freak happenings with the gsd's get posted here all the time and it gets hashed out for pages sometimes.


I am aware of the fact that this is a GSD forum. I joined because I own a GSD; however I also own a pit bull. I have seen multiple posts, not threads in reference to people judging all pit bulls, based on what a fraction of the population did to them or someone they know. It is that exact kind of thinking that promotes BSL. You don't have to be for BSL to promote it; all you need to do is spread the false generalization that a breed is at fault for a few dogs mistakes. The movement will continue with that alone. People need to learn that it's always the owners fault, and judging the breed does nothing but pave the way for other breeds to be banned and killed out of irrational and unjustified fears.


----------



## Clancy_Wiggum (Mar 21, 2014)

First you say all the statistics are wrong, then you go on to quote several statistics. And then you reinforce that with anecdotes, which are even worse for drawing conclusions than bad statistics.

Google news search for "pit bull"
https://www.google.com/search?hl=en.....0.0.0.1228.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0...0.0...1ac.

Same search for "German Shepherd"
https://www.google.com/search?hl=en......0.0.0.575.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0...0.0...1ac.

In the first link, you'll hardly find a positive story. In the second link, you will see a negative story with even more scarcity.


----------



## Marilyn.Lambert (Jul 29, 2014)

Clancy_Wiggum said:


> First you say all the statistics are wrong, then you go on to quote several statistics. And then you reinforce that with anecdotes, which are even worse for drawing conclusions than bad statistics.
> 
> Google news search for "pit bull"
> https://www.google.com/search?hl=en.....0.0.0.1228.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0...0.0...1ac.
> ...


All you have pointed out is media bias. 

Also please show me where I said that all statistics are wrong.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Marilyn.Lambert said:


> All you have pointed out is media bias.
> 
> Also please show me where I said that all statistics are wrong.


It's not just the media. Plenty of people have had first hand experience with pit bulls to come up with their own conclusions about the breed. Everything isn't driven by the media.

I've been bit by pit bull before unprovoked. I've seen pit bulls attack other dogs unproved. Both were not pretty. I still have the scars on the back of my leg. There's no other breed i dread seeing loose on a walk, but thankfully, it's not a very popular breed where i live. They are around though.

I think the main problem is the people they attract. Pits are not a breed for everyone as the same could be said about german shepherds. The wrong people get these dogs and breed these dogs. They breed and keep breeding without any regard to temperament or who they sell their puppies to. It's no coincidence that every shelter is overrun with pit bulls waiting for homes or to be put down. 

Sorry if this offends you or anyone else, but I know i wouldn't shed any tears if this entire breed (apbt, american bully, bully mixes, etc) became sterile.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

If everyone who owned these dogs (any breed) were responsible adults we would probably have no 'bad dogs' out there.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

You know, it is always a mixed bag of opinions and facts and so on, alot of these dogs that go on to attack kids have not seen abuse or neglect a solid day in their lives..they are wired wrong, it happens with all breeds.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

I find it interesting that we (general) are not "allowed" to dislike pit bulls. People in my offline circle who express any dislike of pits are compared to racists and are figuratively shouted down. I'm not a super fan myself, mostly based on aesthetics. Which is kind of funny given that it's such a shallow reason not to like a particular type of dog, but it's marginally more acceptable than objecting to any real harm a dog might do. My husband doesn't like them because he watched a relative's pit bull kill multiple other animals when he was a small child; this reasoning is far more understandable IMO than "they're not very cute" but it's less accepted. Either way, neither of us will express our opinion out loud offline because it's the "wrong" opinion to have.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

WateryTart said:


> I find it interesting that we (general) are not "allowed" to dislike pit bulls. People in my offline circle who express any dislike of pits are compared to racists and are figuratively shouted down. I'm not a super fan myself, mostly based on aesthetics. Which is kind of funny given that it's such a shallow reason not to like a particular type of dog, but it's marginally more acceptable than objecting to any real harm a dog might do. My husband doesn't like them because he watched a relative's pit bull kill multiple other animals when he was a small child; this reasoning is far more understandable IMO than "they're not very cute" but it's less accepted. Either way, neither of us will express our opinion out loud offline because it's the "wrong" opinion to have.


I don't mean to follow you around and comment on your posts but you keep bringing up points I haven't thought of and that I agree with. 
Yep, I just realized that I just don't like their looks though there are some beautiful pits out there. I saw a few I loved. But for the most part they're not my thing. 

And yeah, disliking pits is compared to racism and looked down upon. I think it might have something to do with the fact that this is a breed favored by criminals a lot of which also happen to be minorities. Pls don't start with the ' not all criminals are minorities' 
I know, just making some generalizations. 
And yes, it's def more accepted to not like the look than the reputation. Funny world we live in


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

WateryTart said:


> I find it interesting that we (general) are not "allowed" to dislike pit bulls. People in my offline circle who express any dislike of pits are compared to racists and are figuratively shouted down. I'm not a super fan myself, mostly based on aesthetics. Which is kind of funny given that it's such a shallow reason not to like a particular type of dog, but it's marginally more acceptable than objecting to any real harm a dog might do. My husband doesn't like them because he watched a relative's pit bull kill multiple other animals when he was a small child; this reasoning is far more understandable IMO than "they're not very cute" but it's less accepted. Either way, neither of us will express our opinion out loud offline because it's the "wrong" opinion to have.


^^^ yeah, i find this too, the breed is not my cup of tea, labs are not either, in the past i have voiced opinions to rescues about using donator money to bring them thru the province (not because they are pitbulls but it makes more sense to help our own homeless pets first) and WOAH i am a evil pitbull hating breed prejudice monster that should be euthanized myself lol. Its all the same none sense crap-


----------



## Marilyn.Lambert (Jul 29, 2014)

WateryTart said:


> I find it interesting that we (general) are not "allowed" to dislike pit bulls. People in my offline circle who express any dislike of pits are compared to racists and are figuratively shouted down. I'm not a super fan myself, mostly based on aesthetics. Which is kind of funny given that it's such a shallow reason not to like a particular type of dog, but it's marginally more acceptable than objecting to any real harm a dog might do. My husband doesn't like them because he watched a relative's pit bull kill multiple other animals when he was a small child; this reasoning is far more understandable IMO than "they're not very cute" but it's less accepted. Either way, neither of us will express our opinion out loud offline because it's the "wrong" opinion to have.



How would you react if someone was racist against black people because of the high rate of aggravated crimes they commit? Especially against white people. How could you tell the racists they're wrong for believing black people are dangerous when the statistics say they are right? 

**I am not a racist just showing the parallels in the ideology**

The situation is no different for pit bulls. Why is breed discrimination ok, but human racism is not ok? All dogs are genetically alike, just like all humans are alike. We just look different, same as in dogs. 

People who say it's genetics, might also argue that pit bulls are bred to be aggressive, but the racist would say the same thing. He would say that africa is full of aggressive ignorant people just look at the mass killing and raping ect.

It's a terrifying argument because that's how mass killings go off. Thousands of dogs are killed every year because they are banned, or considered unadoptable because of public perception. (GSD'S too!)

It happens with entire races of people too, mass genocides because one group of people says another group of people is inherently bad and needs to be exterminated. 
It's a primitive thought process that has to be stopped, because it get's us nowhere.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Marilyn.Lambert said:


> How would you react if someone was racist against black people because of the high rate of aggravated crimes they commit? Especially against white people. How could you tell the racists they're wrong for believing black people are dangerous when the statistics say they are right?


Wow. I was going to reply to this thread, but then I read this. And now I'm done.


----------



## Clancy_Wiggum (Mar 21, 2014)

Marilyn.Lambert said:


> All you have pointed out is media bias.


Ahh, yes, the conspiracy! It is vast indeed! GSDs are killing innocent people left and right, but the media just refuses to report all those stories, right? 

I'm sure if my GSD ate the neighbor's toddler, the local media would come out, see that it wasn't a pit bull attack, and say "aw, shucks, no story to report here..."


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Marilyn.Lambert said:


> How would you react if someone was racist against black people because of the high rate of aggravated crimes they commit? Especially against white people. How could you tell the racists they're wrong for believing black people are dangerous when the statistics say they are right?
> 
> **I am not a racist just showing the parallels in the ideology**
> 
> ...


Okay...

I get what you're saying. I've heard it all before. I'm waiting for you to REALLY convince me.

Until I'm REALLY convinced that they are the same thing, I'll be over here observing this phenomenon with the interest of an outsider looking in. And I'm apparently not allowed to not like pit bulls, because if I don't like pit bulls, Abraham Lincoln will attack me with the North.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

i hate pit bulls. i don't care. i said it. horrible statistics. is it the scumbag average pit owners that cause them to be by far the worst dogs? probably. doesn't change my mind on the breed as a whole.

responsible pit owners need to turn their negative attention away from pit bull haters and onto scumbag pit owners giving their breed a bad name.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

How would you react if someone was racist against black people because of the high rate of aggravated crimes they commit? Especially against white people. How could you tell the racists they're wrong for believing black people are dangerous when the statistics say they are right? 


^ Dogs are not people- their is no sense in humanizing the issues-
I will say though that as people we are not attracted to some people, a black guy may very well think 9 outta 10 whites girls are unattractive but hey we dont call that racist we call that personal choice, and there is absolutely nothing wrong with finding something unattractive-


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

Imho GSDs and Pits are completely different. I have many reasons to not trust, or like Pit Bulls. I have seen them fight for no reason, to death. 
I believe Pits need a very, very attentive owner. Comparing them with German Shepherds is ridiculous. GSDs are way more trainable, and can be trained to stop biting.
Pits, not so much.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

*In my opinion*... regardless of race, color, religion or breed.. no one will tell me what I* must* like and what I *must not* like. That is the beauty of having an opinion.... it is mine and no matter your attempt at manipulation or comparison you will not alter it to match yours... 

Comparing not liking a particular breed of dog to racism is ludicris and shows a complete lack of maturity.. meant only to ruffle feathers and provide entertainment for someone who has nothing better to do with their time.....


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

My2shepherds said:


> Comparing not liking a particular breed of dog to racism is ludicris and shows a complete lack of maturity.. meant only to ruffle feathers and provide entertainment for someone who has nothing better to do with their time.....


How? The same mechanisms are at work. 

Lack of maturity? Ok then


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

lalachka said:


> How? The same mechanisms are at work.
> 
> Lack of maturity? Ok then


Because I do not particularly like small dogs does not have a thing to do with racism..... ??? How can a parallel be drawn there? If I chose not to have a particular breed of dog because of any reason that is my choice and trying to force your opinion on me then makes you a bully.... lol do you get it yet? And yes if you have to resort to low blow comments implying racism to support your argument that is immature.. Mature adults accept that we all think a little differently and can still have resposible conversations without name calling and tantrums... Once again my opinion... I do not require you think like me...


----------

